# Help with some mods for my Pulsar



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey all i'm from Australia and own a 88 Pulsar Vector SSS and am looking for any suggestions on some mod's i can do to it, and i have a bit of money but not huge amounts.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Exactly what motor do you have? Is it a ca18de or ca16de? Not very familiar with the Austrailian versions and what motors do they have.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The Vectors have the CA18DE and they have rear disc brakes as well that can be used on the B12 sentra. Put a ca18det in it and go from there!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Whoa!! I want rear disc brakes Now I know I can put rear discs on a B12. Once again, I learn something usefull everyday(except at school )
Yeah, definately go for the ca18det. If I'm not mistaken, you can probibly convert it to AWD. Just think of how hard i can launch


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

For him to convert that pulsar to AWD is a no-no and even if it was, it won't be worth the money spent! Converting a FWD to AWD is a big/fat no-no and you are asking for trouble financially and mechanically.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Why is that? Is the Pulsar not capable of it strenght wise?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Why would you want to try and make something out of nothing especially if the patform and suspension was not designed for it and risk wicked driveability problems. The pulsar just doesn't have the wheel base nor the room to accommodate extra suspension components needed to properly stabilize this car. That's serious business when talking about making a car into AWD and if you're planning on that, you are all alone on that island.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

For some odd reason, a image of that year Pulsar didn't show up in my mind. Now that I saw a guys earlier, yeah, what the hell was I thinking?!


----------

